# Post your Sinbad Pics here!



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`m still waiting for mine......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You mean a picture of the box to prove I purchased it??? Or you mean my finished model which could be some weeks/months down the line?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> You mean a picture of the box to prove I purchased it??? Or you mean my finished model which could be some weeks/months down the line?


He wants to see pics of the parts and box .

Buzz


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Buildups or WIP*

Thought it would be interesting to all to see everyone`s variant paint jobs.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You are going to have to give us a bit more time, mine won't even be here until late next week I think. And my build will be much further out than that. But when I get it done someday I will post pics.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I should put Sinbad as one of the catagories in my "Build A Monster" contest at Monster Hobbies this year.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is my painted Sinbad , its a test shot, painted and built 2 years ago, for Monarch Models.
real california dirt was used on base.










I actually did a full wip on this, it should still be in the archives.

Buzz


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That looks great Randy and thanks for that WIP you did awhile back, I followed it closely. 
You may think there isn't much interest, but to the confessed few your work is a great help. 
I'm sure the silent majority are also watching, so please continue. Kudos to your technique and artistry!

~RK~


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Box and parts just as they arrived.

~RK~


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Truly *beautiful* work, Randy!! Everytime I see your Sinbad build up I am more impressed!!

Thanks for the shot of the kit, Roy! For those of us that have not yet got their own copy it sure makes it more difficult to be patient!!

- Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My LHS is still waiting for their shipment, so I'm waiting patiently too. I'll probably buy a couple of extras, but I want to "shop local" first.

Randy - your terrific WIP series on Sinbad really stoked me for this kit! Like a lot of you, I thought "meh" when Sindbad was announced. But after seeing what Randy did with his prototype, I couldn't wait to get my mits on this one!

And I think it's a great idea to have a sticky for where we can go and take a gander at everyone else's work. 

WOOT!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys, I like the multl colored pieces,great kit, great fit, the rest is just fun, use your imagination, I added very simple vest patterns from a vinyl stencil, it adds punch.I am going to to do a Sinbad for myself at some point.
This is my favorite figure kit so far from Monarch.Enjoy!!!!!

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Randy, I see in your test shot that the sash around Sinbads waist is missing. That must be one of the improvements Monarch made in the interum.

~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Randy, I see in your test shot that the sash around Sinbads waist is missing. That must be one of the improvements Monarch made in the interum.
> 
> ~RK~


Roy the test shot has the sash,cant be be seen in the pic, because of angle.The improvements were minor, adjusting foot tabs,tabs on dead tree were added I believe, for a sturdy fit.I added tabs using sprues.
randy



















Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Were the flowers on the vest a hand paint, or are they raised details on the model?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Randy, now that I look real close I can see the sash in the first pic you posted. Thanks for the additional pics!

MadCap, no raised detail, stencils were used on the vest.

~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Were the flowers on the vest a hand paint, or are they raised details on the model?


I added simple vest patterns from a vinyl stencil , its all explained in my wip.

randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sadly Monarch has shorted their dealers and I cant get the kits. When I talked to my wholesaler today I was told instead of shipping out the quantity of kits ordered, they were getting 12 kits here 20 kits there... with no idea of when the total amount of kits would show up. Seems like Monarch made a small number and is piece mealing them out. LAME.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I couldn't agree more.

I tried to get them from my LHS which is a storefront to Stevens International and they can't even get them to the storefront...they came in and went out...probably to other retailers first before they could even get any.

So, I will need to wait alittle more before I can get one of these.
I guess I'm just not used to the responsiveness or non-availability of product that they seem to create. A lot of misfires!

AND...soo what that you are a club member on their site. What does that get us? A postcard, certificate and a patch? Big freakin' deal!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LOL Maybe Club members get a raincheck.

Aparently wholesalers have standing back orders for X number of kits, but Monarch has not supplied the goods so the dealers are having to decide who gets the short shipped SInbad kits and who will not.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I notice that it says Adventure series on the box.

Are we expecting MORE kits in the series?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In 2047 you should see Jason


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Matthew Green said:


> I notice that it says Adventure series on the box.
> 
> Are we expecting MORE kits in the series?



I'd imagine the Cyclops might be in the Adventure series.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> You are going to have to give us a bit more time, mine won't even be here until late next week I think. And my build will be much further out than that. But when I get it done someday I will post pics.


I didn`t mean right this second. Sheesh!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone have any problems with the build? I had a problem with that tiny pin that holds that tree to the Buddah head. Too tiny & didn`t fit the best.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Collectors card?*

Who got one? I didn`t. I never got the "And more" promised either.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bizzarobrian said:


> Anyone have any problems with the build? I had a problem with that tiny pin that holds that tree to the Buddah head. Too tiny & didn`t fit the best.


I noticed that also, not a real problem for me since I plan to attach the tree to the Buddah head with a tiny screw from behind anyway. I do this with most of my figure kits, any big item that can be broken off if I have to store or transport the finished model is screwed to the base instead of glued so it can be easily removed.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> Anyone have any problems with the build? I had a problem with that tiny pin that holds that tree to the Buddah head. Too tiny & didn`t fit the best.


It looks like there's a tab or somesuch on the tree that fits into a notch on top of the column...have to double-check but I think it's there...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> Who got one? I didn`t. I never got the "And more" promised either.


Me too neither...but the kit inside the box makes up for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Who got one? I didn`t. I never got the "And more" promised either.


Who told you you were getting a collector card?
Scott never mentioned that to me...not that I care because this kit is all I need:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Who told you you were getting a collector card?
> Scott never mentioned that to me...not that I care because this kit is all I need:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I went back and checked the "Cool News" thread, post # 566...please to enlighten us, Biz?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Who told you you were getting a collector card?
> Scott never mentioned that to me...not that I care because this kit is all I need:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Scott said each kit comes with a postcard & more.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well have you contacted him to ask? Maybe you have to send in proof of purchase?...The kits were sealed in China...maybe they were supposed to be included and were not put in with the kits...but if I were you I'd contact Scott because asking us here is fruitless
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got a Sinbad postcard in the mail months ago.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I remember when people mentioned the postcard (ages ago) and everyone was all gaga thinking Sinbad was about to hit the shelves...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Doesn't matter that much either way to me, as long as I have the kit to work on...which I do... :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I started the painting of the base of Sinbad. 
This is still on the way. 

Thank you.:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

A very nice start! Good work.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

otto said:


> I got a Sinbad postcard in the mail months ago.


Ditto


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautifully done, Yasutoshi-san! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Well have you contacted him to ask? Maybe you have to send in proof of purchase?...The kits were sealed in China...maybe they were supposed to be included and were not put in with the kits...but if I were you I'd contact Scott because asking us here is fruitless
> Mcdee


I`m asking who got one not why I didn`t I get one. lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think anyone got one packed in with their kit...The cards everyone's talking about are the ones sent out in the mail months ago...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Brian, I'm happy that I'm able to have the kit- let alone anything else that Scott might be gracious enough to let us in on. 
We're bloody lucky that we have a Sinbad kit at all!! That's all that matters isn't it????? 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...meanwhile, I'll start painting the base Wednesday... :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine's still a few weeks away but I have plenty to carry on with in the meantime...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How are Floyd and Vampy getting on, mate? Any announcements of a connubial nature?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No little vamphibians yet James but give it time... as soon as Floyd's got his legs back on it wouldn't surprise me if he starts taking midnight strolls....
Actually he has been on his back a lot lately....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I got mine from Mega yesterday and last night I glued all the primary assemblies together. The fit is excellent but there will be some seam work required. Tonight I ought to spend some time on it and plan to work on those seams and start some undercoating. Many of the parts can be done in sub-assemblies to make the painting easier. This will be my first kit that I did almost immediately after it was released. And as everyone else is saying, a very neat kit of a very interesting subject. Now I am really waiting for that ghost. No postcards in my kit either.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yasutoshi said:


> I started the painting of the base of Sinbad.
> This is still on the way.
> 
> Thank you.:wave:


Nice work Brother!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I wasn`t complaining that I didn`t get a card just asking who got one.Scott told me each kit comes with a new card + more.I was curious to find out what the "and more" was.I really have no use for the card.I collect too much stuff now.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work, Randy! I love the stencil work. Clean and great shading!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Nice work, Randy! I love the stencil work. Clean and great shading!


Thank you kindly, not hard to do.

Randy


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my Sinbad, still need to do some small details, but it should be finished this week. See updated pics in newer thread.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Here are a couple pics of my Sinbad, still need to do some small details, but it should be finished this week.


Near perfect. No no changed my mind that's a really perfect Buddha. Really great choice of colors and execution of details like the boots. Good stuff. Thanks for showing it to us. Now give us and arm and a magic lamp!


"And they're off race fans!" "We have Kenlee out in front and rounding the first bend!. Yes he's leading the pack"with his fine rendition of our hero Sinbad!


Regards,
Mattl


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

kenlee said:


> Here are a couple pics of my Sinbad, still need to do some small details, but it should be finished this week.


Nice suntan effects on the flesh and great work on the stone statue, kenlee.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the statue as well. Still waiting for my Sinbad to arrive but hope I end up making it half as well as you have Kenlee.

I am thinking of doing something, different for his clothing. Will need to experiment to see if it will work.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Spockr said:


> Near perfect. No no changed my mind that's a really perfect Buddha. Really great choice of colors and execution of details like the boots. Good stuff. Thanks for showing it to us. Now give us and arm and a magic lamp!
> 
> 
> "And they're off race fans!" "We have Kenlee out in front and rounding the first bend!. Yes he's leading the pack"with his fine rendition of our hero Sinbad!
> ...


Actually the base was the easiest to paint, there are only 3 paint colors used on the budda, first the base of custom mixed blue-green washed with thinned Tamiya smoke and drybrushed with Testors light ghost gray. The base was done with the same Testors light ghost gray for the rocks, washed with Tamiya smoke, the soil areas was painted with Tamiya flat earth, washed with thinned smoke then drybrushed with light ghost gray and sand. The trees were painted black then drybrushed with Testors wood and light ghost gray.
On Sinbad, I also kept it simple, the fleshtone is a mix of Testors skintone with skintone shadowtint for the basecoat with a light drybrushing of wood mixed with the shadowtint. The shirt is just white mixed with a little sand color. The vest is a custom mixed dark purple, the pants is Testors rust, the leggings and sash are Testors Napoleonic violet and shoes are Testors leather. The urn on the ground is painted Polyscale Oxide red, drybrushed with light ghost gray. The lamp is Duplicolor sunburst gold metallic with Tamiya clear red and green for the jewels. The sword is Tamiya bright aluminum spray with the sunburst gold metallic for the handle. Finally the headdress is Polyscale signal red.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think he looks cool. Very nice colors. I need to get going on my kit. I plan on using some Alclad Brass and Steel on the metal parts like the lamp.

I wish I still had some of the old Armory (gaming figure) paints. Armory had a beautiful set called "Silks and Satins" that would be perfect for Sinbad's clothes. I have looked at some of the craft sore pearlescent paints and while similar aren't the same (and also do not cover at all).


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!! There is so much potential for this kit and the base could be used for other kits like a Tomb Raider figure or Indiana Jones!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

kenlee,nice work!:thumbsup:

Thank you, Hunch and deadmanincfan and bizzarobrian.

:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice monster arm paintjob Yasutoshi!

Love the flesh tones.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Man you guys do some awesome work!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I got mine from Mega yesterday and last night I glued all the primary assemblies together. The fit is excellent but there will be some seam work required. Tonight I ought to spend some time on it and plan to work on those seams and start some undercoating. Many of the parts can be done in sub-assemblies to make the painting easier. This will be my first kit that I did almost immediately after it was released. And as everyone else is saying, a very neat kit of a very interesting subject. Now I am really waiting for that ghost. No postcards in my kit either.


I had a fight trying to get the feet pins to line up.Anyone else?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bizzarobrian said:


> I had a fight trying to get the feet pins to line up.Anyone else?


I guessed that this might be a problem so I finished the base first then assembled the figure. I glued the legs in place last, posing the figure on the base to get the proper alignment of the legs.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

My Sinbad is finished!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kenlee said:


> My Sinbad is finished!


Very nice work all around!:thumbsup:


----------

